# Out of hand kids at your Home Resort pool



## Xan (Jun 4, 2019)

Just got back from my home Resort on Kaua’i at the Pono Kai, (this time I stayed two weeks in my Pacific Fantasy unit).

I could not, nor many other guests of older age could not enjoy their time relaxing at the pool. 

The small children and teens have seemed to have overrun the pool, especially around the 4 pm on timeframe when parents wanted to clean up and get ready for dinner, they most likely sent the kids down to the pool to get them out of their hair!

The kids of all ages were ignoring all the rules of no diving, jumping, running, excessive noise, water cannons, various balls and other toys that would splash the guests just sitting around the pool relaxing. 

I thought kids had to be supervised?

I just missed one loud fight between younger parents and several older guests getting splashed and their relaxing totally disrupted. 

I complained to security before this incident, and I wasn’t the first to complain. I understand security kicked the kids out of the pool area, only for these kids to run wild on the property tormenting the chickens and who knows what else!

This wasn’t the only day that kids disrupted not only my stay, but other older guests trying to relax. 

These were different kids that I could see from the three days in the two weeks I made it down to the pool.

My whole trip this time was to totally relax and do nothing but relax at the pool and occasionally take a drive to see what changed in the 3 years since we were at the Resort last time. Needless to say my relaxing was ruined thanks to parents that couldn’t control their kids!

What are your suggestions when something like this happens on your trip? 

What do you do? 

Have you ever experienced this? (This is one of the few rare pools that is still 8 feet deep/no diving board or slides.)

Any input would be appreciated beyond getting security involved, considering the resort doesn’t have anyone at the pool full time, (only an occasional walk through), and security seems to be short handed during the daytime hours.

I also found looking to see if it would be nice to enjoy the spa tub in the evening since it stays open until 10 pm nightly, and the pool and spa  seemed to be packed with kids and adults every night we were at the resort. Needless to say, one of our favorite things to do in the evening was to enjoy the spa, but that never happened on this trip. 

(Normally we don’t go this late in the warmer part of the spring and prefer late October or by end of March at the latest, so I don’t know if the time of the year made a difference, but I thought kids would still be in school. We only came to the Resort this late in the season to celebrate my hubby’s major birthday milestone.)

Please share your experiences and suggestions on what we should of done or should do, maybe complain to our two associations we own there and the management company we have?

We have only been home two full days and still recovering from the long cross country flight(s). (I have medical issues and hubby is back working, even though he gets to work from home, it’s still hectic for him!)

Thank You!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2019)

We experienced some wild behavior from kids at the Sands of Kahana pool, while we were eating lunch at the restaurant.  There were five of us in March, plus our granddaughter (2 years old), and the craziness by the kids was definitely getting out of hand.  Parents weren't saying anything to the kids, while our food and beverages were being splashed constantly at our table.  We finally told the server we had to move.  I wouldn't sit in those tables again.  It hurts the restaurant.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 4, 2019)

Get the GM involved as early as possible.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Jun 4, 2019)

We prefer the resorts with adult pools but there are not too many of them around.  Bentley Brook and Governor Green both have one.  I think Shawnee Village has a restricted time for adults only fir an hour or so.  We usually go to the pool and the hot tub very early, 7 AM when they open. Seems like teens and kids are not up that early lol.  It woukd be nice if resorts that don't have adult pools would have a restricted time fir adults only.  We try to be patient as children need to enjoy their vacations.  I don't blame the children as much as I do the parents. Some Parents tend to be more like friends to their children and not parents that supervise control their children.  The same situation at school.  It's the teachers fault always nit the child.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2019)

Kids tend to be loud and boisterous in pools, even when they are behaving appropriately.  When we want quite time, we go to a quiet beach instead.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 4, 2019)

We have had a problem for past two years at timeshare where we own a fixed week in a fixed unit,  the person next door has a garage and driveway, but chooses to park behind our driveway so we have trouble backing out of our steep driveway.  What do we do, I don’t care to confront him, but don’t know if management would get involved.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 4, 2019)

Why is this in the bargain deals forum?

Tater on my Note8 tapatalk

[moved DeniseM]


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 4, 2019)

I love when they have adult and family only areas.  Mom of 5 littles and we spend our time at the family only pools.  I know ppl want peace and quiet so I remind my crew of the rules.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 4, 2019)

Several years ago Wyndham decided to do away with adult time for the first 2 hours and last 2 hours in the pools and hot tubs at all Worldmark Resorts. They were afraid of getting sued. I assume they did the same for all Wyndham Resorts. They based their decision on a Case out of California that I believe was not applicable due to the fact situation of that case. Since then I have stayed at several non WMTC and non Wyndham Resorts that had adult only time.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Kids tend to be loud and boisterous in pools, even when they are behaving appropriately.  When we want quite time, we go to a quiet beach instead.


Yeah, I'm not sure kid play time at a pool can be quiet or splash free.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> View attachment 12215 View attachment 12216 We have had a problem for past two years at timeshare where we own a fixed week in a fixed unit,  the person next door has a garage and driveway, but chooses to park behind our driveway so we have trouble backing out of our steep driveway.  What do we do, I don’t care to confront him, but don’t know if management would get involved.


put barriers there so they can't park there.  or just say, hey, you are blocking me in, can you please move your car?  

I think it is worth getting management involved since your peaceful enjoyment is being unnecessarily  harmed.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2019)

Xan said:


> Just got back from my home Resort on Kaua’i at the Pono Kai, (this time I stayed two weeks in my Pacific Fantasy unit).
> 
> I could not, nor many other guests of older age could not enjoy their time relaxing at the pool.
> 
> ...


I am not normally keen on policing kids of others, but please do step in if a kid is in danger.  Otherwise, it's not your pool, you kind of have to get management involved.  You could politely ask kid or parent to obey rules but note that could backfire on you.  You're not ever going to be able to decrease crowds, tho.  Popular features attract people.  

Relaxing by the pool sounds great, but sound carries on water, water does not stay in pool.  I would suggest setting up farther from pool than your normal and ear buds.  This is stuff you can't control, you can only control your actions, so try to set yourself up for success.  Kids do not notice others when they are playing, they aren't going to care about your peaceful enjoyment.

I'm sorry your stay was disturbed.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 4, 2019)

Disciplining other people's children is a touchy, tricky, awkward thing. It’s a lot harder now than it used to be because the "village" isn’t there.

I would never correct another child if the parent is standing right there. Get the parent's attention and let them do what they do. The idea of strangers disciplining your kid isn’t something any parent wants. Even done politely, a stranger stepping in, especially in a parents presence, can be taken as an implicit criticism of their parenting. Criticizing other’s parenting skills can be a minefield. Parents have a right to discipline, or not discipline, their children as they see fit and imposing your own discipline on that relationship does no good for anyone involved.

Yes, some parents are lousy and are raising lousy kids, but admonishments from strangers aren’t going to make them any less lousy. You are not teaching any lessons by stepping out of bounds and undermining whatever parental authority (however little) these kids know. Children have never been very good at listening to their parents, but they have never failed to imitate them.

Take the issue to management and let them deal with it.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 4, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Several years ago Wyndham decided to do away with adult time for the first 2 hours and last 2 hours in the pools and hot tubs at all Worldmark Resorts. They were afraid of getting sued. I assume they did the same for all Wyndham Resorts. They based their decision on a Case out of California that I believe was not applicable due to the fact situation of that case. Since then I have stayed at several non WMTC and non Wyndham Resorts that had adult only time.


We stayed at Wyndham in Vegas and they had 2 separate pool areas.  It was great because all families were in the family pool while adults could be w/ adults.  
Similarly in San Diego except it was labeled “Quiet Pool”.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2019)

I so hate this also. I look forward to the few weeks of timeshares we have and going to the pool is a biggie for me and I like to be in the water more than out.

I blame it on the parents in terms of the smaller kids. The older kids are there without parents a lot. The worst= throwing balls in the  pool- playing catch (parents do this also) and that darn Marco Polo game! I mean- really? So you need a whole stretch of the pool and no one can swim in between or have to dodge that ball?

Then there is the kids in the hot tub- makes me insane altogether.


----------



## am1 (Jun 4, 2019)

Buy at a new resort.  Not easy to change people.


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2019)

I dread when I travel with my grandkids because then I am relegated to using the family pools. You know those pools don’t you....where the kids cannonball on top of you?   Those pools!  I hate them. There’s never a life guard and the pools are too small for the numbers of people in them. Last year, while spending several weeks at MFV in NJ, the kids took the life preserver off it’s stand and we’re playing with it.  We complained to management.  Turns out those kids belonged to an employee who was spending his off hours at the resort’s pool with his very unmanageable and unsupervised kids.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2019)

All i can say is MARCO.....POLO.....MARCO......POLO!!!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 4, 2019)

icydog said:


> I dread when I travel with my grandkids because then I am relegated to using the family pools. You know those pools don’t you....where the kids cannonball on top of you?   Those pools!  I hate them. There’s never a life guard and the pools are too small for the numbers of people in them. Last year, while spending several weeks at MFV in NJ, the kids took the life preserver off it’s stand and we’re playing with it.  We complained to management.  Turns out those kids belonged to an employee who was spending his off hours at the resort’s pool with his very unmanageable and unsupervised kids.



If the employee was not a Member with privileges what were he and his kids doing at the Pool?


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> If the employee was not a Member with privileges what were he and his kids doing at the Pool?


My point exactly.

The Fairways changed GMs a little while ago. This craziness began after the change of GMs though.   I’m going down for three weeks on June 15th. Two of those weeks will definitely be with my grandkids.  I’ll report back.  I can’t even escape to the adult pool because that means I have to spend my day alone. 

*God! I just heard myself!  I sound so old and crotchety!  OMG!  I’m turning into my mother!*


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 5, 2019)

We have a situation at Smugglers Notch where local camp kids are bused occasionally in to use one of the pools with the slides.  Other owners have said they and their families could not use the pool due to this because it was way too crowded and noisy.

Locals can also purchase day passes. All this brings in extra revenue for the resort.

So much for the privileges of being an owner.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 5, 2019)

That is why going off season is nice. I love being the only one in the outdoor heated pool in the middle of October in the Northeast!

In summer I try to get to the pool as soon as it opens so as to have some quiet swimming time. 

Alternately, will hit a lake early in the morning as well.


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

geekette said:


> I am not normally keen on policing kids of others, but please do step in if a kid is in danger.  Otherwise, it's not your pool, you kind of have to get management involved.  You could politely ask kid or parent to obey rules but note that could backfire on you.  You're not ever going to be able to decrease crowds, tho.  Popular features attract people.
> 
> Relaxing by the pool sounds great, but sound carries on water, water does not stay in pool.  I would suggest setting up farther from pool than your normal and ear buds.  This is stuff you can't control, you can only control your actions, so try to set yourself up for success.  Kids do not notice others when they are playing, they aren't going to care about your peaceful enjoyment.
> 
> I'm sorry your stay was disturbed.



I was about 50+ feet from the pool when I arrived under the cabana area and immediately got hit in the head with a blast of water from a 5 yr old and his water cannon! Needless to say I was not pleased.

Security told me it is up to the owners of the units at the resort to help “police” the pool since they are short on security to have someone full time.

When I was at the deep end away from the small children, the teens were diving and I did politely let them know (pointing to the large rules sign) that diving wasn’t allowed. They were nice enough to read it and tell the rest of the group. I’m just wondering where the parents were for the 3 & 5 yr old kids with the water cannons? Unless the teens were their supervision.  

It didn’t take long for some of the other in between age kids to start with the cannonball jumps into the pool! 

It was a very large group of kids that appeared to be unsupervised and out of control. I was not the first to complain, it was almost to the point of “take a number”, we will get to you soon at the front desk. I only decided to complain since security was already there and others were complaining as I was passing through!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Disciplining other people's children is a touchy, tricky, awkward thing. It’s a lot harder now than it used to be because the "village" isn’t there.
> 
> I would never correct another child if the parent is standing right there. Get the parent's attention and let them do what they do. The idea of strangers disciplining your kid isn’t something any parent wants. Even done politely, a stranger stepping in, especially in a parents presence, can be taken as an implicit criticism of their parenting. Criticizing other’s parenting skills can be a minefield. Parents have a right to discipline, or not discipline, their children as they see fit and imposing your own discipline on that relationship does no good for anyone involved.
> 
> ...



Beyond me telling the teens politely about the rules and no diving, I didn’t say anything else to them.

The major fight between some older guests and younger parents took place long after I was gone, but I could see part of the beginning as I was headed back up to my unit. I heard from another much older gentleman a few days later when it was quiet, that particular fight got really out of hand and the parent spent most of his time on his phone instead of paying attention to his kids.

I guess some other guests kept getting splashed by out of control kids, and that’s when the big fight went on according to this older gentleman. He said he was down at the pool the whole time and saw it all!

I was lucky to have a little bit of quiet time to relax in the sun and enjoy the pool, but by the time I was drying off, a new family came in with the kids multiplying and eventually they had their music going. I even heard one adult ask someone where to get the pool towels. They tell you that at check-in. 
I think security showed up for this new group of people to explain the rules!

Glad I was able to get some time in before it got crazy! One peaceful day at the pool!

I’ve been an owner at this resort for over 30+ years and never seen it this bad! I hope it’s not the trend, since we decided a couple years ago that this was going to be the only resort we will be going to, out trading days are long over. Maybe an occasional day or two at a Military Recreation Center like the Hale Koa on Waikiki Beach area or the cabins on the volcano on the Big Island. (At least when we were in Key West in April for a friend’s wedding, the resort had an adult only pool! I think the Hale Koa does also, it’s been a while since we stayed there!)

Hopefully security will get better at the pool, but it will be a few years before we will be able to get back due to my health issues and a save for a major out of state move in the future, so I will continue renting when I can’t use my three weeks. (We will also pick a better time of year to go back!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> We stayed at Wyndham in Vegas and they had 2 separate pool areas.  It was great because all families were in the family pool while adults could be w/ adults.
> Similarly in San Diego except it was labeled “Quiet Pool”.



That would be nice. Now that my Resort recently moved several grills to a nice built in area, maybe they could expand that empty area to become a kids pool area! I really don’t want to pay for that additional cost to put it in, especially since they are in a current multi year remodeling of the units, and we are paying for that currently, but the thought of a separate pool for the kids would be nice! 
If they haven’t done it in the 30+ years I’ve owned, I doubt it will happen, but I have seen a lot of improvements over those years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I so hate this also. I look forward to the few weeks of timeshares we have and going to the pool is a biggie for me and I like to be in the water more than out.
> 
> I blame it on the parents in terms of the smaller kids. The older kids are there without parents a lot. The worst= throwing balls in the  pool- playing catch (parents do this also) and that darn Marco Polo game! I mean- really? So you need a whole stretch of the pool and no one can swim in between or have to dodge that ball?
> 
> Then there is the kids in the hot tub- makes me insane altogether.



I agree! I hate that floating rope to separate the deep end, since this pool is one of the rare 8 foot deep pools around! Most are only 4 ft!

And yes, I feel kids should not be allowed in the hot tub/spa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

am1 said:


> Buy at a new resort.  Not easy to change people.



Not going to happen after owning at this resort for over 30 years. We love the resort, and hope this is a one time event that happened for us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

icydog said:


> My point exactly.
> 
> The Fairways changed GMs a little while ago. This craziness began after the change of GMs though.   I’m going down for three weeks on June 15th. Two of those weeks will definitely be with my grandkids.  I’ll report back.  I can’t even escape to the adult pool because that means I have to spend my day alone.
> 
> *God! I just heard myself!  I sound so old and crotchety!  OMG!  I’m turning into my mother!*



I rather be alone at the pool than with a bunch of kids! 

I usually am going to the pool alone anyways, since my hubby rather stay in the A/C and watch the ocean! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We have a situation at Smugglers Notch where local camp kids are bused occasionally in to use one of the pools with the slides.  Other owners have said they and their families could not use the pool due to this because it was way too crowded and noisy.
> 
> Locals can also purchase day passes. All this brings in extra revenue for the resort.
> 
> So much for the privileges of being an owner.



That I find unacceptable! 
When I was a kid, the high school had the pool open in the summer for the locals. (I understand that they filled in that pool decades ago and use it as a classroom, plus it’s also now a middle school, where the high schools combined a long time ago. (So much for our sport teams rivalry!) We didn’t even have a Jr High back in my day. High school mostly started at 8th grade, but at one point it was 6th grade. Times were way different back then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2019)

I think all these complaints need to be given, in writing, to your HOA. MAYBE once the rules have been changed you can get some peaceful downtime.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> What are your suggestions when something like this happens on your trip?
> 
> What do you do?


First, I quietly repeat the Serenity Prayer. Then, I remind myself that boisterous children can be a source of great joy if I allow them to be.


----------



## needvaca (Jun 5, 2019)

Go off season. 9 months of the year, kids are in school. Go then. 
Never go in between Memorial Day and Labor Day. Kids are on summer vacation then. 

And if you do see wild kids, tell them to knock it off. I do it all the time and have never been challenged by their parents. It truly does take a village. Don’t do it with anger, just a direct command.
I have 4 kids and I appreciate when other adults help keep them in line.


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

icydog said:


> I think all these complaints need to be given, in writing, to your HOA. MAYBE once the rules have been changed you can get some peaceful downtime.



I’m working on that! Thank You 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

bnoble said:


> First, I quietly repeat the Serenity Prayer. Then, I remind myself that boisterous children can be a source of great joy if I allow them to be.



That is fine for most people, “the great source of joy”, but I personally never had any tolerance for children and don’t have any of my own by choice. I personally can’t take the stress and already have had a few mini strokes in late 2003, and a couple months later in 2004. No issues from them thankfully, but they were stress induced. I try to keep my meditation going through my mind to keep me calm, but I also have several other medical issues that are causing great pain for me and I really wanted to relax in paradise!

Hopefully in the next few weeks I’ll have a start to some answers on my issues, some I’ve had for a few decades, others are co-existing with that. If you saw me, you would never know anything is wrong, but invisible illnesses are no fun, especially when you can’t sleep due to your arms down to your fingertips going numb, all because of twisted nerves in my back. (At least I have several PT Dry Needling sessions coming up to help relieve that! (But this is a life long issue! So is Fibromyalgia.)

I’m telling you the 3 legs of air flights from the east coast each way was no fun, even in comfort select, and I can’t take anything for pain!

All I wanted was two relaxing weeks! Is that too much to ask?

Don’t worry I’ll survive, I’ve made this far without “loosing it” in front of a child. 

I was just curious on how other people deal with this type of issue at their resort, especially a small business independent one.

I appreciate everyone’s response!

Thank You!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jun 5, 2019)

I have never experienced  this , but I am not a beach, pool or hot tub person. When my children were small, and  we went to the pool I was in a lounge chair watching them, and all the kids including mine  were very well behaved. I am going back years, and it's a new generation now , maybe they let their kids run amok at pools .  I have, however, experienced kids at restaurants "performing", some of which were yelling   . Again, when mine were small and acted up, we'd flag the closest server, get the check, pay the bill, asked the server to box up our order up and leave the restaurant. Things are a LOT different now.


----------



## klpca (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> Just got back from my home Resort on Kaua’i at the Pono Kai, (this time I stayed two weeks in my Pacific Fantasy unit).
> 
> I could not, nor many other guests of older age could not enjoy their time relaxing at the pool.
> 
> ...


Is there just one pool for the entire resort? At Carlsbad Seapointe they designate one pool as the family pool and one as the "quiet" pool. Doesn't always work because everyone's idea of quiet is different, but it is something that your HOA could try if you have two pools.

Pools just aren't a quiet area most of the time. There's the noise of kids (doesn't bother me too much), the noise from other people's music (drives me bonkers), noise from folks talking or laughing (doesn't bother me at all) etc. I have to set my expectation bar to a realistic level when I get to the pool. Since it's a shared space there is always some give and take. Personally I would like it to be silent - not going to happen, lol.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 5, 2019)

At my home resort especially at smaller resorts, I am more likely to speak up and then perhaps also report the behavior.  During exchanges especially to smaller resorts, I consider myself a guest and usually only report what I would consider very dangerous behavior.


----------



## klpca (Jun 5, 2019)

mav said:


> I have never experienced  this , but I am not a beach pool or hot tub person. When my children were small, when we went to the pool I was in a lounge chair watching them, and the kids were very well behaved. I am going back years, and it's a new generation now , maybe they let their kids run amok.  I have experienced kids at restaurants "performing" . Again, when mine were small and acted up, we got the check, paid the bill, asked the server to box up our order up and left the restaurant. Things are a LOT different now.


One of us spent a good deal of time walking around the parking lot when the kids were little. No one went out to eat to hear my kids! A while back we went out with family members who had two youngish boys. The parents completely ignored the din that the boys were making. I couldn't understand how they didn't notice it - and other guests were definitely noticing as well. Finally my husband asked his brother if he wanted him (my husband) to take the boys outside. Lol. The look on my bil's face. He and my husband took the boys outside at that point and the rest of us finished up and took care of the bill.


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

needvaca said:


> Go off season. 9 months of the year, kids are in school. Go then.
> Never go in between Memorial Day and Labor Day. Kids are on summer vacation then.
> 
> And if you do see wild kids, tell them to knock it off. I do it all the time and have never been challenged by their parents. It truly does take a village. Don’t do it with anger, just a direct command.
> I have 4 kids and I appreciate when other adults help keep them in line.



We usually do go off season, and still see some kids, but this was celebrating a birthday milestone for my hubby and he requested these dates if available, and they were! I wanted around Halloween.

Keep in mind that we have owned at this resort for 30+ years and decided a few years ago that we would stop trading and go only to our resort. 

We can always take a couple of days and island hop if we feel the need, or take a mini vacation without a resort if the urge hits us, plus his sister lives in a big house on a lake out of state that we usually end up there for a week or two each summer, and in a few years we will be back home near her and other family members.

With my husband being retired military, we also have the option to use any recreation center/resort if they have availability around the country and Hawaii (Maui is the only island without a place, and we really don’t need Kaua`i, unless we want to stay in an oceanfront cabin near Barking Sands...would be great for the stars at night, not sure what facilities they have on site, like a pool, or bowling alley (Volcano has that, plus fully equipped cabins), but the best is Hale Koa right next to the Hilton Hawaiian Village almost on Waikiki Beach (actually it’s Ft DeRussy), and it big with several pools, restaurants, great bar on the oceanfront. Very nice but no kitchen in these units.
Also, we can’t beat the price! Extremely low! Excellent location if you plan on staying in Waikiki w/o a car!

With kids, usually I give them the extremely annoyed look unless I just got drenched, (when just enjoying the sun or not planning on getting wet on that trip to the pool), then I say something.

If you read the original post, there was a major fight after I left the pool, and the patents didn’t care what their kids did...Security did though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

mav said:


> I have never experienced  this , but I am not a beach, pool or hot tub person. When my children were small, and  we went to the pool I was in a lounge chair watching them, and all the kids including mine  were very well behaved. I am going back years, and it's a new generation now , maybe they let their kids run amok at pools .  I have, however, experienced kids at restaurants "performing", some of which were yelling   . Again, when mine were small and acted up, we'd flag the closest server, get the check, pay the bill, asked the server to box up our order up and leave the restaurant. Things are a LOT different now.



Today’s generations are kids raising kids raising kids, etc...no morals or manners in today’s kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> Today’s generations are kids raising kids raising kids, etc...no morals or manners in today’s kids!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Old people are no picnic either.  With their smoking, drinking at the pool swim up bar without taking a break for the washroom, using bathing suits a few sizes too small and more.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> Today’s generations are kids raising kids raising kids, etc...no morals or manners in today’s kids!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW -- kind of a sweeping generalization of "today's kids".


----------



## dayooper (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> Today’s generations are kids raising kids raising kids, etc...no morals or manners in today’s kids!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Today's generation of kids raising kids were raised and influenced by someone.


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

klpca said:


> Is there just one pool for the entire resort? At Carlsbad Seapointe they designate one pool as the family pool and one as the "quiet" pool. Doesn't always work because everyone's idea of quiet is different, but it is something that your HOA could try if you have two pools.
> 
> Pools just aren't a quiet area most of the time. There's the noise of kids (doesn't bother me too much), the noise from other people's music (drives me bonkers), noise from folks talking or laughing (doesn't bother me at all) etc. I have to set my expectation bar to a realistic level when I get to the pool. Since it's a shared space there is always some give and take. Personally I would like it to be silent - not going to happen, lol.



This is a small resort that is on only 12 acres and one pool, plus it’s oceanfront.

Recently they moved the shuffleboard courts to the second tennis court that was rarely used and built in a nice grilling area with picnic tables. 

If the few associations got together with money, now that some of the grills were moved, they could always expand out and add a kids pool, or reconfigure the cabana area that they hold twice weekly activities orientation under, there is room that way also, but the kids would still be extremely close either way.

I doubt another pool will ever go in, since they are doing a major multi year complete interior remodel and anything they can do to prevent noise between units/floors as much as possible with the style of original construction of the buildings. We are already paying for that with yearly increases, that they are trying to keep as low as they can and still do this major and extremely beautiful remodeling of the units! (Just wish the budget would allow for a 3/4 Bath in the loft units, since they are extremely large and private, plus put a w/d in each unit. Only one small association and whole owned units added w/d, but it’s still not bad, since the laundry room is across from each elevator in each building except K which is either studios or mini suites, plus they don’t have far to walk to the next building behind the lobby. 

They added that building quite awhile ago when they built a lobby and concierge room. They were going to put a restaurant in where the units are, but since you can be a block walk to several restaurants and shops, it wasn’t a feasible plan, so they were able to sell more timeshares!

The kids were breaking every rule posted on the large sign except glass and alcohol. I don’t want to hear someone else’s music, it’s against the rules anyways, plus I do have headphones if needed. 

I just didn’t appreciate getting blasted in the head with a water cannon when I was a good 50 feet from the pool under the cabana just arriving to get a chair to put my dry bag on, so I wouldn’t take up a lounger. I don’t recall seeing any small tables this time.

The music actually came on another day with a new group that just checked in. I was on my way out anyways by that point. (The one quiet day I had at the pool!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> At my home resort especially at smaller resorts, I am more likely to speak up and then perhaps also report the behavior.  During exchanges especially to smaller resorts, I consider myself a guest and usually only report what I would consider very dangerous behavior.



Security told me just to pick up the red phone in the cabana area and give them a call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

klpca said:


> One of us spent a good deal of time walking around the parking lot when the kids were little. No one went out to eat to hear my kids! A while back we went out with family members who had two youngish boys. The parents completely ignored the din that the boys were making. I couldn't understand how they didn't notice it - and other guests were definitely noticing as well. Finally my husband asked his brother if he wanted him (my husband) to take the boys outside. Lol. The look on my bil's face. He and my husband took the boys outside at that point and the rest of us finished up and took care of the bill.



Going way back when I was an older responsible teen and would go to a restaurant ( back then some restaurants had a no smoking section), I always asked for the no children section if I saw any, and kindly asked if possible not to seat any near us. We always got a good giggle from the staff on that request!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

am1 said:


> Old people are no picnic either.  With their smoking, drinking at the pool swim up bar without taking a break for the washroom, using bathing suits a few sizes too small and more.



We have a non smoking resort and no bar or food. Restaurants and bars are a short block away walk. You can take the sidewalks through town or go along the oceanfront on the walking/biking path that goes at least 8 miles and counting!

Haven’t had any issues with swimwear at the pool, but I personally would prefer to not see babies in the pool no matter what protection they have on! That’s just my personal opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

Cornell said:


> WOW -- kind of a sweeping generalization of "today's kids".



I’ve seen many well raised kids, but I also see too much of the other in today’s world! 
When I was growing up, I recall only knowing one family that was divorced in my hometown. I’m sure there may have been others a distance away that I wasn’t allowed to go that far unsupervised.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> I personally never had any tolerance for children


As my Sponsor would say: "The problem is in the mirror. Go look there." Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Today's generation of kids raising kids were raised and influenced by someone.



We all have to admit if we are a bit older, times definitely changed on the manners of kids and adults. Even the hippies I knew back in the day had manners.
I guess it just boils down to where you’re from and how the people in that area acted. Every region has their customs and way of life, and it could be just down the road from you, whether bad or good, and then the privileged if you are allowed in their neighborhood.

I come from basic old fashioned middleclass, mix of factory workers to office owners. We had good times financially and we had hard times financially growing up. My siblings and I still have the mannerisms of our parents that everyday was a save for a rainy day, nothing went to waste. We had to work towards something we wanted to buy, even if it was pulling weeds for coins. We never got an allowance and had two feet or a bike to get us places. (Granted, in today’s world you have to watch your kids from strangers now!)

We could get in trouble and punished by our neighbors and again when we got home if we did anything wrong, back when I was growing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 5, 2019)

We avoid this by getting lounges that are farther away from the pool.  If you try to relax poolside, you will get splashed and hear the noise of others having their fun. Reminds me of the chair hogger posts.  If I wanted to hog a chair at 7AM, it sure wouldn't be right next to the pool.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> Today’s generations are kids raising kids raising kids, etc...no morals or manners in today’s kids!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No matter if you like it or not, kids are a normal part of society; it’s always been that way and will always be that way. Be it as it may, you are not actually entitled to a child-free life.

Somehow, just like adults, they are not all good nor are they all bad.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 5, 2019)

Don't even get me started on people who feel the need to share their music with everyone!


----------



## bluehende (Jun 5, 2019)

As I have said before it is those kids that will pay your SS checks.  Think of that water coming your way changing into dollar bills.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 5, 2019)

bluehende said:


> As I have said before it is those kids that will pay your SS checks.  Think of that water coming your way changing into dollar bills.


Only if the same splashers grow up and work instead of going on welfare.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 5, 2019)

Xan said:


> We all have to admit if we are a bit older, times definitely changed on the manners of kids and adults. Even the hippies I knew back in the day had manners.
> I guess it just boils down to where you’re from and how the people in that area acted. Every region has their customs and way of life, and it could be just down the road from you, whether bad or good, and then the privileged if you are allowed in their neighborhood.
> 
> I come from basic old fashioned middleclass, mix of factory workers to office owners. We had good times financially and we had hard times financially growing up. My siblings and I still have the mannerisms of our parents that everyday was a save for a rainy day, nothing went to waste. We had to work towards something we wanted to buy, even if it was pulling weeds for coins. We never got an allowance and had two feet or a bike to get us places. (Granted, in today’s world you have to watch your kids from strangers now!)
> ...


Your view on children makes me sad for you.  Sure, there are some rude, ill-mannered kids out here.  But there sure are a lot of adults like this too.  Let me tell you some of MY observations about today's kids that are better than my generation (I'm a Gen Xer for context).  Kids today are much more tolerant of "different" kinds of people -- far kinder to classmates with special needs, Downs, autism, etc.  They are much more open minded and kind to those w/different sexual orientations.  At the high school level, they do everything at a "higher level" than we ever did -- AP classes galore, working incredibly hard at sports , etc .  Additionally, many teens volunteer to make a difference in their community (I was too self-absorbed as teen to ever do that).  My daughter started working at 15, as did most of her friends.  She works as a lifeguard which requires specialized training and has lives in her hands -- and takes her job VERY seriously.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 5, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Only if the same splashers grow up and work instead of going on welfare.



Welfare does not exist as it used to.  24% of Americans are on some kind of assistance.  80% have jobs in the year they collect SNAP the largest of these programs.  Since it includes unemployment insurance that seems to be a very small percentage of the population.  Also 63% participate less than 3 yrs in all programs.  I will take my chances.

sources

https://www.lexingtonlaw.com/blog/finance/welfare-statistics.html

https://www.census.gov/newsroom/press-releases/2015/cb15-97.html


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 5, 2019)

In a community environment, you’ll have all sorts of activity. Children have as much right to their vacation as older adults. They have as much right to have fun as others seeking solitude. It’s how a resort accommodates all guests that’s important. 

Kids will be kids. Parents need to be parents. Resort management needs to manage ALL groups in such a way that everyone can be reasonably accommodated. 

There needs to be boundaries and those boundaries have to be enforced, but that goes back to resort management managing the resort properly.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 5, 2019)

Kids will do what kids do. If they are a real bother I tell them to "knock it off" and they usually avoid me. This seems to work on all age groups if said with authority and a smile.

Most times we just leave and go somewhere better. 

I like watching the kids chasing chickens at Pono Kai. My hope is one of these kids actually catches one while I'm watching. Maybe with a putter or mallet, lol. 

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2019)

Kids in hot tubs is a bit ridiculous.  You just want a place you can sit and visit and not have kids diving into the hot tub.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 5, 2019)

What bothers me most in the pool is when the wannabee football stars think it's OK to pass a regulation football across the entire pool.  Especially when most of the time they can't hit each other.  Ever get beaned by an idiot who does this in the pool?


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

bluehende said:


> As I have said before it is those kids that will pay your SS checks.  Think of that water coming your way changing into dollar bills.



If only! We can only hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Your view on children makes me sad for you.  Sure, there are some rude, ill-mannered kids out here.  But there sure are a lot of adults like this too.  Let me tell you some of MY observations about today's kids that are better than my generation (I'm a Gen Xer for context).  Kids today are much more tolerant of "different" kinds of people -- far kinder to classmates with special needs, Downs, autism, etc.  They are much more open minded and kind to those w/different sexual orientations.  At the high school level, they do everything at a "higher level" than we ever did -- AP classes galore, working incredibly hard at sports , etc .  Additionally, many teens volunteer to make a difference in their community (I was too self-absorbed as teen to ever do that).  My daughter started working at 15, as did most of her friends.  She works as a lifeguard which requires specialized training and has lives in her hands -- and takes her job VERY seriously.



I guess I had it totally different than you, then again I’m older and we had all the things you talk about your daughter has except technology. We had excellent teachers that actually cared, plus advance level classes and work and take college classes while in high school.
I was taught a great hardworking work ethic from a young age that had me in management positions within the time my shift ended. I was known to hold 3 jobs down at once (when I had the energy back then), and even drive over 100 miles one way to a job with no issues.  (It helped being an extreme nite-owl!)

I wish the today’s kids had the options I had plus the technology added.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

bluehende said:


> Welfare does not exist as it used to.  24% of Americans are on some kind of assistance.  80% have jobs in the year they collect SNAP the largest of these programs.  Since it includes unemployment insurance that seems to be a very small percentage of the population.  Also 63% participate less than 3 yrs in all programs.  I will take my chances.
> 
> sources
> 
> ...



We are so close to that magic day! Only a couple of years for my hubby’s planned second retirement! (He served in the Army for over 24 years...a late starter joining though, plus was in the first Gulf War. Glad he only has nightmares from that, he was one of the lucky ones!, but still has some disabilities that are service related. Extremely rare if you come out of any of  service branches without a disability rating.

I’ve lived in an extremely large area  of all the branches of service,?even down to NOAA and the Coast Guard, and after after seeing the blank look in a neighbor’s face after returning from a tour and had lost so many of his troops, I would not wish that job (With extremely low pay and no respect), on today’s kids. You have to be tough!

You would be surprised at how many of these service members kids are the ones running wild and loose! I thought for sure they would have some of the discipline their parents were taught, but in the real world, so many of those service members are causing big issues from robberies to murders around the areas that have the bases! 

So much for yes sir, yes mam or even just common sense and respect for others around them when off duty.

I respect our women and men in uniform, without them, who knows how our world would be! (Yes, I do know most are just pawns in “game” called war, but they are the ones paying the price!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Kids will do what kids do. If they are a real bother I tell them to "knock it off" and they usually avoid me. This seems to work on all age groups if said with authority and a smile.
> 
> Most times we just leave and go somewhere better.
> 
> ...



I love those chickens! There are only a few compared to many years ago. (I even only saw one feral cat on this trip!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Kids in hot tubs is a bit ridiculous.  You just want a place you can sit and visit and not have kids diving into the hot tub.



The way our tub is set up, that would be almost instant death for the kid diving! It’s just hard enough to get in and out without whacking a knee or shin if you don’t read the signs posted!

Spa/hot tubs are no place for children!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 5, 2019)

Sea Six said:


> What bothers me most in the pool is when the wannabee football stars think it's OK to pass a regulation football across the entire pool.  Especially when most of the time they can't hit each other.  Ever get beaned by an idiot who does this in the pool?



Didn’t have the football, but got it from a 8 inch round ball splashing and landing several times next to me this past trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Jun 6, 2019)

I think the line needs to be drawn at pool toys during prime time.  Enjoy the water, leave the ball for throwing elsewhere.  Swimmies or other personal floatation devices (like the blow up rings) are excluded for the very young children since they end up being safety devices.  

If nothing else, posting a sign that prohibits pool toys would be something bothered patrons could point to.  "Hey, can you take the football over to the meadow, please?  I'm worried about getting hit in the face by the ball"   With a sign posted, you have "backup" vs being a cranky whatever.  Totally normal to not allow toys at prime time.  A simple reminder that the pool is For Everyone could help but you can't reach the true knuckleheads that are selfish and insensitive.  

The post about a kid playing with the life ring ...  I would have been telling them Hands Off no matter who was around.   It is NOT a toy.  If I see someone going for the shepherds crook, I'm there before they get it from it's bracket.   To me, that's serious stuff, And Not Toys.   "Is someone drowning right now that you are attempting to save?  No?  Then put the EMERGENCY item back where it belongs".  If I got any guff from parents, I'd ask if they let the kids remove fire extinguishers to play with, too.  Same deal.  I still have my deep authoritative lifeguard voice and not afraid to use it.  I would honestly be mad but containing it because some people just don't get it, so would be attempting to educate.  

I don't care if the kids run on the slick deck.  A couple spills on hard surface with scraped parts should cure the urge.  

I am against kids in the hot tub.  Not sure where I would draw the age line, maybe 15.  I'd post a sign there about it being for "the peaceful enjoyment of our adult guests".  Peaceful enjoyment includes not being bothered by splashing or jumping in.  That's not what the hot tub is for.   

Really, a few signs to back up guests looking to eliminate bothersome behavior would help and is super cheap.   You aren't going to end splashing and squealing because these naturally come with a pool.  

My pet peeve remains GLASS at the pool.  If there isn't a sign about that, there should be.  Yeah, none of us are clumsy, been years since I broke a glass at home, etc etc., but crap happens and glass is a major hazard.   Hopefully the units have plastic tumblers.


----------



## presley (Jun 6, 2019)

If that was your first experience like that, you have been very lucky. I see this type of thing at more often than not. Many parents feel like they are on vacation from their kids and don't have to watch their kids. This isn't anything new. My kids are in their 20's and I can't think of a single time when they were little that I went to a pool or a park and didn't have ignored kids going haywire, trying to get attention with completely spaced out or missing parents. 

I've never felt entitled to change other people's behavior. I just move on and go somewhere else. With over 7 billion people in the world, odds are in my favor that I will find people who like to kick back in the way I like to kick back.


----------



## Xan (Jun 6, 2019)

geekette said:


> I think the line needs to be drawn at pool toys during prime time.  Enjoy the water, leave the ball for throwing elsewhere.  Swimmies or other personal floatation devices (like the blow up rings) are excluded for the very young children since they end up being safety devices.
> 
> If nothing else, posting a sign that prohibits pool toys would be something bothered patrons could point to.  "Hey, can you take the football over to the meadow, please?  I'm worried about getting hit in the face by the ball"   With a sign posted, you have "backup" vs being a cranky whatever.  Totally normal to not allow toys at prime time.  A simple reminder that the pool is For Everyone could help but you can't reach the true knuckleheads that are selfish and insensitive.
> 
> ...



All the rules you mentioned are posted, including no toys, flotation devices, etc, are included. 

There are actually several signs posted in several places and at least one extremely giant sign with the rules that you cannot miss, including glass, running, diving, etc... they have it all covered, including an age for the spa with adult supervision requirements. Over the years, they even removed the Hawaiian words and kept everything in plain English.

Part of the problem at our pool is the deck around the pool isn’t large enough to spread out away from the water, unless you want to be in the shade under the cabana. 

If you are in a lounge chair, you are lucky to have 1-2 feet of space from the edge of your lounger and the pool edge. That’s part of the problem. The fence needs to be moved back a few more feet and deck space added. (Of course another cost!)

The only time I did say anything to any of the kids was when the teens were diving and I politely pointed to the large sign. They were nice enough to immediately tell the rest of the kids about the no diving and pointed to the rules to those old enough to read. I kept quiet and to myself the rest of the time.

I understand kids are going to squeal with joy while having fun, I have earbuds for that, but in the 30+ years of owning at this resort, I’ve never seen the pool overran with as many kids as I did these two weeks day and night! (The Resort doesn’t have an extremely large pool size either, it’s a basic rectangle from many decades ago.)

This incident isn’t going to keep me from coming back in the future, since I love this small oceanfront Resort and it’s maintained extremely well with tons of beauty to look at. 

I’m sure next time I’ll have a better experience. 

Resort Management (out of state) has been notified of the incidents and will be talking to security at the Resort. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 6, 2019)

presley said:


> If that was your first experience like that, you have been very lucky. I see this type of thing at more often than not. Many parents feel like they are on vacation from their kids and don't have to watch their kids. This isn't anything new. My kids are in their 20's and I can't think of a single time when they were little that I went to a pool or a park and didn't have ignored kids going haywire, trying to get attention with completely spaced out or missing parents.
> 
> I've never felt entitled to change other people's behavior. I just move on and go somewhere else. With over 7 billion people in the world, odds are in my favor that I will find people who like to kick back in the way I like to kick back.



I’ve seen similar behavior at other pools, but they had more space around the deck to get away from the activities.

In fact my 20 something next door neighbor girl that took care of our pets and home while we were away was complaining the other night about the exact same issues at our neighborhood pool down the street that has a lifeguard that didn’t do their job! 

She was just down there to read with a headset in and couldn’t block out the noise not only from the kids, but radios playing (not allowed). 

She was even a lifeguard at one point at our pool, and said the parents wouldn’t listen and didn’t care what their kids did! The company she worked for didn’t do anything about it either since it’s hard to find lifeguards around here. She quit after that season to continue with her higher education and a good job in her field.

I’ve heard all sorts of horror stories from various neighbors about the pool. (Also doesn’t help we have short hours the pools is open, so the adults can’t go in the evening to relax, the pool closes between 7pm-8pm nightly. Daily opening is anywhere from 10am-noon depending on the day.  No spa tub.

We are looking forward to moving “back home” in the next few years to our own piece of land! (If we could afford it, we would be gone already! We never recovered from the crash due to the developer having a tight hold on the mandatory communication bundle!)

Townhouse condo living was nice at first, but it’s getting old watching the neighbors move every couple of years. (I live in a large military area only 12 miles from the oceanfront that I wouldn’t trust going in that water if you could get anywhere near the resort area. They don’t like the locals during the tourist season anyways!)

Needless to say I’ve only been to our pool once in the over 11 years I’ve lived here, because of the kids, and I had guests that day I went. Luckily it was a more peaceful day we chose!

Yes, “public” pools can attract some of the worst behavior from children and adults alike!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2019)

I would imagine children at a timeshare resort pool; their parents are not receiving any public assistance.
We lived near Virginia Beach and the Atlantic Ocean. We always avoid going to The Beach from June 1 to the end of September. There are just to many children and adults that do not have any basic manners or home training or the respect for others. IMO.


----------



## Xan (Jun 6, 2019)

geekette said:


> I think the line needs to be drawn at pool toys during prime time.  Enjoy the water, leave the ball for throwing elsewhere.  Swimmies or other personal floatation devices (like the blow up rings) are excluded for the very young children since they end up being safety devices.
> 
> If nothing else, posting a sign that prohibits pool toys would be something bothered patrons could point to.  "Hey, can you take the football over to the meadow, please?  I'm worried about getting hit in the face by the ball"   With a sign posted, you have "backup" vs being a cranky whatever.  Totally normal to not allow toys at prime time.  A simple reminder that the pool is For Everyone could help but you can't reach the true knuckleheads that are selfish and insensitive.
> 
> ...



Yes, luckily the units have plastic tumblers. Never heard of any glass incidents!

We are also very lucky they totally drain the spa once or twice weekly for cleaning , and I’ve been there several times when the whole pool was drained and cleaned overnight, with it opened on time the next morning, but extremely cold water to start off with that first day! Spa isn’t so bad since it’s small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 6, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I would imagine children at a timeshare resort pool; their parents are not receiving any public assistance.
> We lived near Virginia Beach and the Atlantic Ocean. We always avoid going to The Beach from June 1 to the end of September. There are just to many children and adults that do not have any basic manners or home training or the respect for others. IMO.



Virginia Beach doesn’t want the locals in the resort area during the peak season! 

That ocean water is nasty anyways! I would never go in it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 6, 2019)

hjsweet2002 said:


> We prefer the resorts with adult pools but there are not too many of them around.  Bentley Brook and Governor Green both have one.  I think Shawnee Village has a restricted time for adults only fir an hour or so.  We usually go to the pool and the hot tub very early, 7 AM when they open. Seems like teens and kids are not up that early lol.  It woukd be nice if resorts that don't have adult pools would have a restricted time fir adults only.  We try to be patient as children need to enjoy their vacations.  I don't blame the children as much as I do the parents. Some Parents tend to be more like friends to their children and not parents that supervise control their children.  The same situation at school.  *It's the teachers fault always nit the child*.


I live this everyday.  And unfortunately, this is exactly on the mark.
But, back to the OP....
You're in a no win scenario because the resort will be loathe to take action because they do not want to be in the position of alienating a customer. 
Write a letter to the resort - and send it via registered mail.  Explain the circumstances and mention that your future patronage depends on their action.  Ask for a written response - do not talk to them via phone.  At least by doing this you have the basis on which you can hold management responsible going forward.
Then get on the agenda for the next annual meeting.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2019)

Xan, the Atlantic Ocean is not nasty. Humans are nasty.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 7, 2019)

After reading this thread, I would like to recommend for those that can’t endure kids having boisterous (maybe I should say screaming) fun, avoid at all costs Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio.  This is a fabulous (here now) resort out by SeaWorld that’s packed with family and kids.  I’m on Day 1 and am WORN OUT!!!!  (But I love it!)


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Jun 8, 2019)

I own at Hyatt wild oak... don't go in summer.  Go during the winter months.  The big pools are heated and almost no kids.  No lazy river though.  We go during new years break.  The resort is only about half full & the weather is usually nice, not sweltering hot.  But I've seen kids go down the slides head first, backwards, etc. & thought where are the parents?  Then I see the parents coming down the slide head first...mystery solved.

I think if you go to a pool, you've gotta expect to get wet/splashed.  I don't get the (usually) women who are in the pool thinking their hair isn't going to get wet.  I don't mind the kids having fun, but have seen lots of bad mannered kids and lots of kids (BABIES!!!) in the hot tub.  Yuck, and not really safe (usually too hot for them).  I usually live & let live, but if someone was really offending me, I might say to the kid, "are you making a wise choice?"  Or just tell them that's not safe, or whatever.  Usually, the kids respect that.  Or at least move away from me.  The trick is to get them to think about it, not just tell them what to do.

If you find a resort that has a water depth greater than 5 foot that's almost a miracle.  I don't think any of the new resorts will ever have pools that deep.  Liability issue or something I guess.  Just seems like most are giant wading pools.

Sorry the OP couldn't enjoy their vacation.


----------



## wilma (Jun 8, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I would imagine children at a timeshare resort pool; their parents are not receiving any public assistance.
> We lived near Virginia Beach and the Atlantic Ocean. We always avoid going to The Beach from June 1 to the end of September. There are just to many children and adults that do not have any basic manners or home training or the respect for others. IMO.



So rowdy kids are not a problem at timeshare resorts because their parents aren’t on public assistance?


----------



## silentg (Jun 8, 2019)

My standard line is “Go find your mother” it usually works.


----------



## cooperrose54 (Jun 8, 2019)

I must put on my "teacher's" voice because so far, I have not had any issues with kids in the pool or hot tub. I am not a swimmer, so I head to the hot tub for an enjoyable read and a few massaging bubbles. When unattended young kids come into the tub or are playing close by and being inappropriate, I first ask where their parents are in a pleasant but clear voice that carries. I follow with comments as the situation warrants that relate to the child's/children's safety in the water, or I restate to the kids the expectations of spa/pool behavior, and/or direct them to an area of the pool away from people if they are splashing. I have found most kids are compliant when you explain the "get along rules."  Parents, too, seem to pick up on the cue to tell their kids to take their play to another part of the pool. (I give kids and parents options.) If no parent is around, then I am the adult and am clear with the children what they can or cannot do, but I try to do so with options and agreement.
I  have also reported unsupervised kids to management and focus on the "safety" issue. Property management does not want the liability so they should respond to your request.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 8, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I would imagine children at a timeshare resort pool; their parents are not receiving any public assistance.



Just what is the correlation, at least in your mind, between public assistance and a child's behavior?


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 8, 2019)

I get that some people are not "cat" people or "dog" people, but I don't get when people are anti-kid. We were ALL kids at one time. 

My T/S is privately owned and they pretty much let you know when you arrive that they have the right to kick you out. Haha, seriously! It's right there where you sign in. They've gotten on me for not remembering to lay the card on my dash overnight to let them know I am a registered guest. (Makes more for work for the night patrol).
And, it has the largest pool in Sedona, so even when there are kids, there's plenty of space for everyone to relax and enjoy. There's also an adult only lagoon which is very nice. So, there you are!
It is a quiet and relaxing environment. And the grounds are pristine. The service is stellar.  

In my 55+ community we also have a very large pool. I like to swim laps after work and my neighbor ladies are nice enough to move their frisbee party over just a bit to make room for me. It's all about sharing. Apparently we have rules about the hours that kids can be in our pool. I've broken them, but I was with little kids who I was holding on to. We weren't bothering anyone and the kids are extremely cute.

On the other hand, there was a teen and a couple of adults tossing a football to all corners of the pool one Sunday evening when I went down to swim. I raised Holy Hell. One of them got mouthy with me, but I told her she was not even a resident (which is true) and I'd report them to the manager. They left. If they had stuck to one part of the pool, I would not have said anything. They didn't need the entire pool to enjoy their game.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> I get that some people are not "cat" people or "dog" people, but I don't get when people are anti-kid. We were ALL kids at one time.


My ex-husband (who didn't want children) used to say he was the only kid he ever liked.


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We experienced some wild behavior from kids at the Sands of Kahana pool, while we were eating lunch at the restaurant.  There were five of us in March, plus our granddaughter (2 years old), and the craziness by the kids was definitely getting out of hand.  Parents weren't saying anything to the kids, while our food and beverages were being splashed constantly at our table.  We finally told the server we had to move.  I wouldn't sit in those tables again.  It hurts the restaurant.



That I find totally unacceptable to have an area of a pool that kids can obviously splash diners in a restaurant. There has to be option to keep the kids from that side of the pool, unless they made the mistake of putting the restaurant on the “kid” end, if one side is more conducive to attracting the kids.

I’m sorry you had that experience and I sure hope management or the resort can do something about containing the kids to the opposite side of the pool, unless like my home resort, there is lack of space to do anything beyond blocking your pool view while dining.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Get the GM involved as early as possible.



I informed my management company of the issue and asked them to contact the Resort security about the issues that went down, since they didn’t hear about it. They are based in Florida and the Resort is on Kaua’i. 
I don’t think the on-site resort manager would of done anything, considering that is what he has security staff for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Kids tend to be loud and boisterous in pools, even when they are behaving appropriately.  When we want quite time, we go to a quiet beach instead.



I agree that kids will be kids and noisy, but I prefer to relax at the poolside and these kids were way beyond out of control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> View attachment 12215 View attachment 12216 We have had a problem for past two years at timeshare where we own a fixed week in a fixed unit,  the person next door has a garage and driveway, but chooses to park behind our driveway so we have trouble backing out of our steep driveway.  What do we do, I don’t care to confront him, but don’t know if management would get involved.



I would politely ask them if they could park in a more agreeable spot, after explaining your situation too them, plus adding in the safety factor of the steep slope and you would prefer not to accidentally hit them incase of inclement weather, even if just rain.

You could also start parking for awhile in that spot if allowed to get the message through to them. 

It may mean a hike uphill for the week, but you may be able to get the problem solved. 

Even see if you can have guests visit you and park in “their” favorite spot.

Go from there before escalating the issue up to management, but you could always inquire if something could be done.

If you can try backing up your driveway, since it’s much easier to pull straight out forward with better visibility. Your choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 8, 2019)

FYI everyone, my “recommendation” about Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch was tongue in cheek.  We love it there, especially in June when it’s starting to get hot and the resort is full of families.  We’ve been in winter, very quiet.  But nothing beats the summer.  Tomorrow we are going over to the Hyatt Hill County and enjoy their waterpark.


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> I love when they have adult and family only areas.  Mom of 5 littles and we spend our time at the family only pools.  I know ppl want peace and quiet so I remind my crew of the rules.



Wish my Resort had that option or even the room and finances to add a family section or “kiddie” pool, but it’s a small resort that I purchased at 32+ years ago when I was much younger and would take advantage of the flight/hotel/(car) deals for under $100 to Waikiki for a couple of nights and hit the nightclubs that we had friends working at. 

Now we are much older and just want to relax at our home resort from now on. (Glad I chose a beautiful location and resort way back then, plus I didn’t pay retail from the developer!)

We even got rid of all trading companies. (We could use DAE for free with limited choices, but we really only had luck a couple of times with trades at the highest paid preferred level due to the fact we only wanted to travel to basically 3 locations.)

We rent out our three weeks when we can’t use it to pay the yearly maintenance fees. We have been lucky with the Associations (we own in the main two), they have been really good at keeping fees down as best as they can, even with a total gut remodel going on over the course of several years, and them reselling bad credit off to those unknowingly paying retail.

Thank you for being a considerate parent, but we know kids are kids and everything like a resort pool brings extra joy and glee to this children! My issue is the unsupervised, out of control kids with no manners or respect for the people around them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

geekette said:


> I am not normally keen on policing kids of others, but please do step in if a kid is in danger.  Otherwise, it's not your pool, you kind of have to get management involved.  You could politely ask kid or parent to obey rules but note that could backfire on you.  You're not ever going to be able to decrease crowds, tho.  Popular features attract people.
> 
> Relaxing by the pool sounds great, but sound carries on water, water does not stay in pool.  I would suggest setting up farther from pool than your normal and ear buds.  This is stuff you can't control, you can only control your actions, so try to set yourself up for success.  Kids do not notice others when they are playing, they aren't going to care about your peaceful enjoyment.
> 
> I'm sorry your stay was disturbed.



If I hadn’t mentioned it already in another comment, Security did tell me as an “owner”, it is my right to help enforce the rules if they are being broken, but he also said if I have or see issues, just pick up the red phone under the cabana area and call security immediately.

Security is shorthanded during the day, from what he told me.

I was polite to the teens that were diving by pointing out the giant rules board that said no diving and they immediately shouted to their buddies about the no diving and pointed to the rules.

I’m not sure who was in charge of the much younger kids, but they seemed to be the biggest problem and didn’t care about anyone. I didn’t recall seeing anyone except the teens that could of been old enough to be their supervision at the time I actually was at the pool.

The part of the incident I caught with a younger adult (early 40’s?), getting into a giant shouting fight with some much older guests (not owners) of the Resort, I was already up to the 3rd floor outside entry balcony/walkway, and I could see and hear from a distance away something starting up. (I heard it even got worse, since I went straight to my unit, and I understand security was involved soon after, or may have already have been down there and I couldn’t see them. 

Security kicked them out of the pool area, only for the kids to start chasing and tormenting the chickens on the property! That is just cruel, whether or not you like the chickens on the island.

Those kids definitely had no manners or morals. Plus hearing about how the father acted, I could see where they learned their behavior from. I understand the father spent all his time on his phone not even watching his kids!

Sad, needless to say!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Xan, the Atlantic Ocean is not nasty. Humans are nasty.



This section where the water is murky from the combining of the Chesapeke Bay and the Atlantic Ocean is not appealing to me at all, especially when you hear reports of the water is closed down for entry from a large section of streets due to the water no being safe to be in due to pollution, (could be from many sources or reasons), I don’t want to chance my health, especially since I can’t see the bottom anyways.

I’m spoiled from growing up in Michigan with pristine clear lakes..not saying every body of water in Michigan is pristine, but a giant percentage were when I spent most of my life there, even more so when I was a little kid being able to tent camp on the beach in Michigan and Canada, I recall being able to see way out to pure clear water. 

It was always fun giving my mom the scare when the rule was nothing deeper than our knees, but Lake Huron off Canada where we would camp often had a great connection of sandbars that we could get to way out far and only be up to your ankles the whole way! (We knew how to read the warning flags and all had basic professional swimming lessons and how to read the edge of the water where we were allowed up to our knees, since you never can predict a riptide.)

(Why do you think Nestle is sucking our aquifer dry, no thanks to a former government that practically gave the water away!) 

And yes, I agree that people can be nasty too! Sad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

Beck02 said:


> I own at Hyatt wild oak... don't go in summer.  Go during the winter months.  The big pools are heated and almost no kids.  No lazy river though.  We go during new years break.  The resort is only about half full & the weather is usually nice, not sweltering hot.  But I've seen kids go down the slides head first, backwards, etc. & thought where are the parents?  Then I see the parents coming down the slide head first...mystery solved.
> 
> I think if you go to a pool, you've gotta expect to get wet/splashed.  I don't get the (usually) women who are in the pool thinking their hair isn't going to get wet.  I don't mind the kids having fun, but have seen lots of bad mannered kids and lots of kids (BABIES!!!) in the hot tub.  Yuck, and not really safe (usually too hot for them).  I usually live & let live, but if someone was really offending me, I might say to the kid, "are you making a wise choice?"  Or just tell them that's not safe, or whatever.  Usually, the kids respect that.  Or at least move away from me.  The trick is to get them to think about it, not just tell them what to do.
> 
> ...



Thank You (OP person)!

I’m sure this just was “freak” two weeks, and we will be back there (home Resort) many more times in the future. 

It didn’t help that the trade winds stopped for almost the whole two weeks, plus the islands were having record high temperatures and the humidity was really high. Never been there when it’s been that hot.

I could understand more people wanting to be in the pool this trip to try and cool off and be outside instead of in the A/C. One day I was at the pool, the ground was too hot to even walk barefoot, so there was a pile of flip-flops at the pool steps. 

We were lucky having a loft unit, so we not only had the higher ceilings to pull the heat up to, plus our loft unit has its own A/C unit, which I heard some don’t, but that could be changing with the remodeling. (I always request a floor stand fan at check-in since you need something to draw the main A/C air down the hall to the bedroom without its own A/C. If the trades are blowing, just crack open a bedroom window or the entry door and the lanai door, and you will be asking for a coat! We are always on the 3rd floor when we stay there. (Top floor)

Our Resort is one of the few rare resorts that still has an 8 ft deep pool, nothing fancy. No room for a slide. (Several years ago our resort added the chair lift devices for the disabled to enjoy the pool and spa tub! I was happy to see that, though I haven’t been around when in use. We are also lucky to have elevators in each building, another rare thing to see at many of the resorts on the outer islands.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 8, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> I get that some people are not "cat" people or "dog" people, but I don't get when people are anti-kid. We were ALL kids at one time.
> 
> My T/S is privately owned and they pretty much let you know when you arrive that they have the right to kick you out. Haha, seriously! It's right there where you sign in. They've gotten on me for not remembering to lay the card on my dash overnight to let them know I am a registered guest. (Makes more for work for the night patrol).
> And, it has the largest pool in Sedona, so even when there are kids, there's plenty of space for everyone to relax and enjoy. There's also an adult only lagoon which is very nice. So, there you are!
> ...



You can count me in as an anti-kid person, but I keep that to myself and if possible try to find a direction away from them. The funny thing is that kids flock to me like flies to glue! (Maybe it’s because I’m a quiet-shy person?) 

I’m really good at getting them entertained, even if it’s something simple like coloring or drawing. If possible I try add in something educational, even if it’s something as simple as making a game out of picking up all of the toys to make sure the “toys aren’t lonely, maybe they want to play together too!” (Gets the kids to make sure all the toys are found and picked up to be put away together!)  Just simple things, none of this electronic stuff. 

I may be anti-kid, but I’m never mean or rude! I’m a kid at heart and love toys, puzzles, coloring...Just simple things, and to find out my childhood toys that I took excellent care of and still have several, are worth some big money! (I used to give some toys away to kids when I was in my late teens, and I only regret giving one away, but I’m not going to dwell on it, since I made the little neighbor girl so happy! She used to just like to sit on my porch step with me, nothing special, but probably meant a lot to her that she had a “friend” to just hang out with. 

(I became anti-kid after I babysat three family friends little boys for a few years. A newborn, a 3 year old and a 5 year old. One was a terror, the newborn was definitely a job, the other was perfect! Luckily I was getting to that teenage stage and they moved out of state about the same time.  Knew from that point on that my dream of wanting 6 kids someday with prince charming came to an end, and I grew to not tolerate screeching and crying, my nerves just couldn’t take it!)  Can you guess I never had children and don’t regret it at all!?!  (Weird thing though is I love to make children’s quilts or simple “blankies” for kids, and for the few relatives of mine that chose to have kids.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 8, 2019)

Patti does not hesitate to speak up. During our recent stay at Gleneden in Oregon she would remind the kids that hot tubs are not swimming pools. If they wanted to use their masks and fins they should be in the pool. She would so this right in front of the parents. Also one night a kid about 8 or 9 kept crowding me. I currently have a broken left index finger, which because of the splint and bandage I have to keep out of the water. Every time the kid would crowd right up to me Patti will tell him to move away. Patti would also remind folks not to sit on the steps as people need access. At Seaside which has 2 hot tubs when a group of kids (who knows where their parents were) would approach Patti will tell them the other hot tub is for kids. We do not understand parents bring that their 1 year old and younger into the hot tub. One time at Ocean side 2 kids about 3 and 4 climbed into the hot tub. Patti asked where their parent was. He was sleeping on a lounge chair clear across on the other side. Patti said they needed parent supervision. The kids ran crying to Dad, who gave us a dirty look, and stormed into the Lobby. Apparently he got the same message from the Front Desk as he came back out and sat in a chair next to the hot tub glaring at us.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes, it seems kids have been ruining the world since, well... forever. And the youth of today are nothing more than a bunch of lazy, self entitled narcissists. The older generations have been complaining about kids for years. We do like to think of our generation, whatever that may be, as being somehow different. Guess what, our elders complained just as much. Perhaps not about any one individual, but about those "kids of today".

Seems this has been going on since the beginning of time.

_“The children now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love to chatter in place of exercise.”_
*Socrates, 5th century BC*

_“I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless beyond words. When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly disrespectful and impatient of restraint.”_
*Hesiod, 8th Century BC*

_“The young people of today think of nothing but themselves. They have no respect for their parents or old age. They are impatient of all restraint. They talk as if they alone know everything and what passes for wisdom in us foolishness in them. As for the girls, they are foolish and immodest and unwomanly in speech, behavior, and dress.”_
*Peter the Hermit, 11th Century*

Take a look in the mirror. Have we really become... gasp... one of those... "old people"?


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 9, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Yes, it seems kids have been ruining the world since, well... forever. And the youth of today are nothing more than a bunch of lazy, self entitled narcissists. The older generations have been complaining about kids for years. We do like to think of our generation, whatever that may be, as being somehow different. Guess what, our elders complained just as much. Perhaps not about any one individual, but about those "kids of today".
> 
> Seems this has been going on since the beginning of time.
> 
> ...


Thank you, spot on!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

Smuggs has a family hot tub and adult one and families still insist on using the adult one also.


----------



## am1 (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Smuggs has a family hot tub and adult one and families still insist on using the adult one also.



And adults using the family one? I find that at places.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

am1 said:


> And adults using the family one? I find that at places.



Well- the family ones are for adults and their kids. The adults only are just that.


----------



## am1 (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well- the family ones are for adults and their kids. The adults only are just that.



Right but adults without kids.


----------



## catvag (Jun 9, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Your view on children makes me sad for you.  Sure, there are some rude, ill-mannered kids out here.  But there sure are a lot of adults like this too.  Let me tell you some of MY observations about today's kids that are better than my generation (I'm a Gen Xer for context).  Kids today are much more tolerant of "different" kinds of people -- far kinder to classmates with special needs, Downs, autism, etc.  They are much more open minded and kind to those w/different sexual orientations.  At the high school level, they do everything at a "higher level" than we ever did -- AP classes galore, working incredibly hard at sports , etc .  Additionally, many teens volunteer to make a difference in their community (I was too self-absorbed as teen to ever do that).  My daughter started working at 15, as did most of her friends.  She works as a lifeguard which requires specialized training and has lives in her hands -- and takes her job VERY seriously.




Sadly it seems as though this poster might want to usurp the title "The Greatest Generation" for Gen Xers or for today's kids, whatever they are called.  There has been progress in EVERY generation as well as intolerance for those who went before.  But IMHO, it seems that such greater diversity has led to greater divisiveness; the need to be different is more important than striving to achieve within the mainstream.  Drawing attention to oneself is paramount, often to the detriment of the whole group.  Setting your own standards just makes it easier to attain them.  YES to an award for just participating, not for excelling.  Understanding of those with special needs comes from greater education, not from a change in the soul of any new generation.  Volunteerism in this country is part of its fabric, but today you'll see far fewer young adults as volunteer firefighters, participants in local community government, members of service organizations.  Me-ism is greater than we-ism.  People who break the rules are cheered more than those who would like to positively work to change them.

And back to the topic -- whether it's loud kids at the pool, obnoxious drunk adults, somebody's personal music -- talk to security and GM.  A personal confrontation with idiots is seldom effective.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 9, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We do not understand parents bring that their 1 year old and younger into the hot tub.



Extremely dangerous and irresponsible of the parent as a 1-year old is unable to regulate their body temperature as is needed in a hot tub.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Extremely dangerous and irresponsible of the parent as a 1-year old is unable to regulate their body temperature as is needed in a hot tub.


Most hot tubs have signs prohibiting the use for those under a certain age.  Not that everyone adheres to those posted regulations.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 9, 2019)

catvag said:


> Sadly it seems as though this poster might want to usurp the title "The Greatest Generation" for Gen Xers or for today's kids, whatever they are called.  There has been progress in EVERY generation as well as intolerance for those who went before.  But IMHO, it seems that such greater diversity has led to greater divisiveness; the need to be different is more important than striving to achieve within the mainstream.  Drawing attention to oneself is paramount, often to the detriment of the whole group.  Setting your own standards just makes it easier to attain them.  YES to an award for just participating, not for excelling.  Understanding of those with special needs comes from greater education, not from a change in the soul of any new generation.  Volunteerism in this country is part of its fabric, but today you'll see far fewer young adults as volunteer firefighters, participants in local community government, members of service organizations.  Me-ism is greater than we-ism.  People who break the rules are cheered more than those who would like to positively work to change them.
> 
> And back to the topic -- whether it's loud kids at the pool, obnoxious drunk adults, somebody's personal music -- talk to security and GM.  A personal confrontation with idiots is seldom effective.


How little you understand me or my views.  I actually agree with the majority of what you are saying.  My comments were directed at the OP that indicated that kids today have no morals or manners .  With THAT comment I disagree.


----------



## Xan (Jun 15, 2019)

am1 said:


> Buy at a new resort.  Not easy to change people.



Not an option. Love my resort of 32+ years and got rid of all other timeshares we owned just to be able to enjoy relaxing the three weeks we own here. 

We made the choice in the past few years after not enjoying our stays at trades we made. So we no longer will be doing any trades, and we will only go to our home resort when we can, otherwise we will rent our weeks out and save the money (besides paying any yearly fees), that we would spend on flights and all the other luxuries we don’t do when staying home or driving to our home state to visit family.

Look forward to being able to travel again back to our home resort, but we made this a last major trip for the next few years until we can hopefully sell our home without a great loss and save money during those years before we market the home, so we can move back to our home state to be closer to aging family. 

We are lucky to own three weeks in a prime location that we can choose the unit we want, which always has a great ocean view and being able to walk to shops and restaurants is a plus for us. 

It’s just a small resort without all the fancy extras that we would never use and with the major interior model and sound abatement, the units will even be more comfortable to relax in. 

I’m sure this was a major anomaly this trip of the kids being out of hand, and I’m sure the record breaking temperatures didn’t help keep the kids in or at other family activities.(We normally don’t travel this late in the spring, but hubby requested to celebrate a major milestone birthday this time and I was able to use up the last two weeks I had available in my favorite unit.)

I’m sure we will have issues with kids again in the future, since the pool deck is small where the lounge chairs are, unless they decide to push the fence back a few feet and add much needed deck space, but that comes with a cost to the owners. (Don’t see that happening, but you never know! I’m always being surprised by the beautiful improvements that continue around the resort property.)

Sometimes I just want to relax and enjoy the sun, other times I’m enjoying the sun, pool and spa. 

Only our next visit will determine if the resort has decided to police the pool area better after getting so many complaints this time.

We love our home resort and plan on keeping it as long as my health permits me to travel. I understand there will always be some children at the resort and of course they want to have fun. 
Just as long as they follow the posted rules, play safely and try to have respect for the other guests around the pool, I can bring my earbuds w/music when relaxing. I don’t expect to get  blasted in the side of the head with a water cannon from 50 ft away when entering the pool area where it’s normally dry and shaded under the cabana area.

Only time will tell how the resort decided to deal with this issue. I wasn’t the first in line to complain, nor was I involved in the major fight between some older guests and a younger parent that didn’t care if their children ran wild. At least security took care of the issue in the pool area from what I understand. (I don’t know if the parent and kids were guests or owners.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Jun 15, 2019)

Cornell said:


> How little you understand me or my views.  I actually agree with the majority of what you are saying.  My comments were directed at the OP that indicated that kids today have no morals or manners .  With THAT comment I disagree.



Being the OP, this wasn’t about loud kids having fun, this post was about unsupervised out of hand kids that didn’t know anything about the posted rules, running on the deck, diving and jumping into the pool with no regard for anyone that was relaxing around the pool, splashing anyone nearby after kindly being asked by others to please move their games away from the area that had people relaxing,  They were throwing a ball that kept creating a big splash that would hit the lounging adults, there were 3-5 year olds with water cannons carelessly aiming anywhere. Which I had just walked into the pool area and was aprox 50 ft from the pool under the cabana getting ready to grab a plastic chair as a table for my bag, and I got blasted in the side of the head with a water cannon. I was in an area that water shouldn’t been able to reach with basic splashing that normally happens in a pool.

These kids were breaking every rule on the giant board except having glass containers!

When I did settle down at the far end of the pool (which this pool is one of the rare pools to still be 8 ft deep, I politely asked one of the teens to not dive, since it was against the rules and pointed to the giant sign a few feet away from him. He was nice enough to read it and screamed to the others not to dive, but that still didn’t stop them from breaking all the other rules, especially the much younger kids that appeared to be unsupervised (unless the teens were the supervision), and most likely couldn’t read or understand the rules.

The rules are there for safety reasons. 

Everything they did was breaking the rules, including having any kind of toys in the pool.

Also, everything they did to enjoy themselves while breaking the rules was very disruptive to the other adult guests that may have already asked the kids to refrain from splashing in their area. (If the kids weren’t breaking all the rules, the adults that were trying to relax around a far side of the pool wouldn’t be getting splashed.)

This is nothing to do with kids screeching in joy and doing the basic kicking in the pool that would cause some splashing, This was totally out of control kids breaking every rule and the excessive splashing from them diving, jumping into the pool, running around the deck, having the water cannons and balls that were bouncing off the water causing extra splashing.

This was all about safety and rules being broken and disturbing the other guests. 

When I finally got up to exchange my pool towels at housekeeping, which I have to pass the view or the lobby and I saw a short line of people (the guests recognized from the pool), complaining to security, I felt it was only right to back them up with what I experienced in seeing all the rules being broken and these kids were definitely out of control as though they were at home and able to do as they pleased!

This wasn’t the only day something went down at the pool, since I witnessed from my upper outer walkway on the 3rd floor of my building, which I could hear and see somewhat some screaming between these older guests and a parent that was aprox 40 yrs old. I didn’t stick around to watch, but I definitely caught the parent basically telling the older guests “where to go” and his kids could do as they please, which meant breaking the rules!

Another day that I was able to get down to the pool without any children at the pool yet, after talking to those same older guests about the out of hand kids, (conversation was more about the excessive splashing), they eventually left and a much older gentleman overheard the conversation and told me how bad it really got, since he was at the pool that day. Security kicked them all out, and they kids I’m saying have no morals went on to chasing and terrorizing the chickens on the property! (I don’t know if Security did anything about that), but no animal should ever be tormented whether or not you like the chickens that roam the island freely! I can only imagine what they do back at home with their neighbors pets?  This is definitely not a good start for future behavior as they grow up, especially if they have a parent that was more concerned with talking on his phone and “telling the other guests off”, while letting his kids run out of control in unsafe manner around a pool deck!

Luckily no one got hurt that I know of, but it would of served them right if a kid did get hurt breaking all the rules posted in a few areas around the pool area! Especially with a parent not paying attention to what his kids were doing.

Yes, some kids have no morals or manners, and it’s obviously learned behavior from a parent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Jun 15, 2019)

Yet again, pointing out what you said about “today’s kids “ .... no manners or morals


----------



## mav (Jun 16, 2019)

Cornell said:


> View attachment 12389 Yet again, pointing out what you said about “today’s kids “ .... no manners or morals


   You may want to reread my post! I did not say what you have said I did.  Read the THREAD again .  The manners and morals section is not mine. You seem to have combined 2 replyes


----------



## Cornell (Jun 16, 2019)

mav said:


> You may want to reread my post! I did not say what you have said I did.  Read the THREAD again .  The manners and morals section is not mine. You seem to have combined 2 replyes


I created confusion w/my response , Mav.  I was taking a screen grab of Xan with her comments that there are "no morals or manners in today's kids".  A comment that I find a gross (and unfair) generalization.


----------



## Patri (Jun 16, 2019)

Cornell said:


> I created confusion w/my response , Mav.  I was taking a screen grab of Xan with her comments that there are "no morals or manners in today's kids".  A comment that I find a gross (and unfair) generalization.


Parenting is the problem, not the kids.


----------

